# Backyard bar build



## gdupagne (1/2/16)

Just finished my backyard bar, made from recycled shipping crate and some leftover floor boards. Could not be happier with how it turned out. My kegerator finally has a home


----------



## Benn (2/2/16)

That tap looks pretty lonely,


----------



## nosco (2/2/16)

Nice work! It looks better than your average made from recycled shipping crates/pallets in that it doesn't look like its been made from recycled shipping crates (apart from the rustic look which is cool). Maybe some oil to match the counter top. Yep needs more taps.


----------



## Benn (2/2/16)

The down side of renting, I can't build cool shit like that at home.
Well done mate, the first pour after/as soon as you finished would have been bloody satisfying I reckon 
Good work!


----------



## Rosscoe (2/2/16)

Well done mate. That's a bloody pearler! I like the rustic uncoiled look personally.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (2/2/16)

Rosscoe said:


> Well done mate. That's a bloody pearler! I like the rustic uncoiled look personally.


yea - much better than the coiled look


----------



## Dazzbrew (2/2/16)

Good job mate


----------



## Judanero (2/2/16)

Nice job mate that looks awesome!


----------



## madpierre06 (2/2/16)

Lovely!


----------



## Mattrox (2/2/16)

It's a good looking build, well done.


----------



## gdupagne (2/2/16)

Yes the tap is extremely lonely especially with my thirst. Next upgrade to happen. Thanks for the feedback guys pretty stoked with myself. Not bad for a diesel fitter


----------

